# Free Photography walks in Ruskin Park



## john.embrace (Jan 4, 2012)

Brixton based (not for profit) company Embrace Cooperation Ltd is running two photography walks in Ruskin Park, Lambeth as part of their "Lost Stories of Ruskin Park" project. The first walk will be “How to take great photos using your Iphone walk” on 1:30pm to 4pm Thursday 26th January 2012 and then “Beginner photography walk” on 1:30pm to 4pm Thursday 16th February 2012.

The free IPhone Photography walk run by a professional photography tutor will take place in Ruskin Park, Lambeth, London and this Iphone walk will help you product great photos using your phone. Participants will be mainly using the standard Iphone camera app, but we will also looking at other photography Iphone apps.

A place can be booked at: http://embraceworkshops.com/default/how-to-take-great-photos-using-your-iphone-walk.html​
The free Beginner photography walk in Ruskin Park will help participants use their digital camera equipment, which now come with a whole host of varying functions. Getting to know these will be your gateway to taking better photographs. A professional photographer with an expansive knowledge of cameras will assist you to get to understand these and will take you through a series exercises, in a simple and effective way. Functions such as: ISO, White Balance, Spot metering, Exposure Compensation, Manual and semi automatic settings, also depth of field and speed settings.

No matter what you want to take, ask and we will help you to do it! 

A place can be booked at: http://embraceworkshops.com/default/free-beginner-photography-walk.html

Both the walks are limited to 15 participants maximum, so book your place quickly. All participants will be asked to complete a feedback form after the walks.

For more information about this project, future Embrace events, tailor made activities and/or volunteering on Embrace projects, please phone 020 7274 9450, email john.c@myembrace.org or check out Embrace Cooperation Ltd Project website http://ruskinparkproject.wordpress.com/.


----------



## john.embrace (Jan 10, 2012)

Iphone walk has now been changed to Iphone & compact camera walk

Places can still be booked at: http://embraceworkshops.com/default/how-to-take-great-photos-using-your-iphone-walk.html


----------

